# Anf Juni alleine eine Woche...



## anglermeister17 (2. Dezember 2016)

Nun, liebe Angelkollegen und Reisende, ich muss nun lange überlegen, wie ich diesen Thread nenne, und wie ich anfangen soll zu schreiben... Stellt euch Folgendes vor: Anfang Jun werde ich eine Woche ohne Freundin sein (Die wird mit einer Freundin nach Island Wanderurl machen, und ich als Angelverrückter würde da sicher nicht passen diesmal, da hätten die ja bestimmt keine Ruhe- und ich sicher auch nicht).

Was solls also sein? Ein Ausflug, der sich natürlich NUR UM ANGELN dreht! Jetzt denken viele erstmal an geguidete Touren- ICH keineswegs, was wohl an meiner meist strikten "Selfmade- Menthalität" liegt.

Problem hierbei: es kursieren soooo viele Ideen in meinem Kopf rum, wie bekomme ich sie "kanalisiert"? Vielleicht durch Tipps u Inspiration hier im Board? Wieso nicht, versuchen kann mans ja, genügend Vorbereitungszeit wäre ja gegeben, denke ich mal.

Meine Vorgaben sind wie folgt:
ALLES außer Fly- oder Big- Game Fishing käme in Betracht.
MEER- oder Süßwasser? Bin für alles offen, bei Meeresangeln allerdings rein vom UFER!
Budget Zeit? s.o. 6-8 Tage
 Budget Finanz? Nicht klein, aber auch nicht endlos, also Mittelmaß, bzw auch situativ bedingt.
Bedingt durch den Zeitfaktor, würde sich das zu reisende Gebiet auf die nördl Hemisphäre beschränken, ex D max 5-6 Flugzeit, generell. erstmal.

Nun, was würdet ihr tun an meiner Stelle? 
Würdet ihr zum Rockfishing in den Oman, oder evtl Dubai, da ich hier auch schon schöne Erfahrungen beim Fischen sammeln konnte? Billig runter und auch Unterkünfte kommt man defintiv, nur die Jahreszeit wäre ja zum Urlaub u auch Fischen wohl auch nicht die Beste dann, denke ich...
Neufundland, Ostkanada -( bisschen langer Flug, aber ja bekanntl top Reviere )
Spanien/ Portugal- zum Blackbass/ Hecht/ Welsfischen?
Zypern- zum Blackbassfischen? 
Österreich- reich an Gewässern in bester u spektulären Kulissen?
Italien/ Frankreich -Schwerpunkt Wels u Blackbass? Mit der Einschränkung, FR oder IT würde ich nun nicht alleine bereisen, nur in Begleitung hierher in jedem Fall, da war zuletzt gerade Anglern zuviel passiert.
Sollte ich mich vom Zauber Dänemarks bzw Skandinaviens reizen lassen, vor Allem weil ich in diese Rtg  janoch gar nicht gereist bin (Ja Schande über mich!)? 
Irland- dessen Tophechtgewässer mich auch schon lange reizen?
Niederlande- kurze Strecke, viele schöne Gewässer...

Danke euch für etwas Input, Inspiration, was immer euch einfällt, gerne her damit.


----------

